# First greenhouse



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

So the house I will be renting for the next 15 months had a 10x10 garden which had been very overgrown and neglected. I'm in northern Florida and the lows are still in the 60s so I have planted some fall vegetables. I have drawn up some plans for a pvc greenhouse but I have very little experience with grow lights and such. I would like to grow tomatoes, cucumbers, beans and romaine lettuce year round. I've done a little research but I'm still pretty lost. Can anyone point me in the right direction or give me any pointers?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Four Season Harvest ... Eliot Coleman

Check your local library ...


----------

